# Abider build



## odourboy (Jun 11, 2021)

My build has more hiss then I'd like but otherwise, it sounds great.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice tip of the hat to the original. Very nicely done!


----------



## Barry (Jun 12, 2021)

I have an original, the hiss varies with the ratio setting on mine


----------



## odourboy (Jun 12, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> Good job, I think the original had some hiss too, from what I remember on tgp.





Barry said:


> I have an original, the hiss varies with the ratio setting on mine


Good to know! I've got some lower noise op-amps coming. Maybe that will tone it down a bit. I can live with it, but I'd like to do better!


----------



## Pitone (Jul 11, 2021)

Hello everyone! I built this as a kit from Musikding, the included 470n C26 is a polyester capacitor and the J201 is a SMD component (don't remember the code) with an adaptor to be mounted as a regular transistor. Beside the noise slightly high, as many of you recalled, I confronted the pedal against an original Dude. The Abider as a distinct mid "honk" that isn't there in the Dude and it's a lot less transparent compared A/B, otherwise seems to be ok. Could be that those two components makes such a difference, it's just the way it is or I might have misplaced something? Thank you!!


----------



## odourboy (Jul 11, 2021)

Variability in jfet (j201) performance characteristics has concerned me in these builds. I know that some pedal makers test and bin their jfets and toss them out if they don't meet the specs for their circuit design. Here's an article that discusses the issue: http://geofex.com/Article_Folders/fetmatch/fetmatch.htm


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 11, 2021)

odourboy said:


> Good to know! I've got some lower noise op-amps coming. Maybe that will tone it down a bit. I can live with it, but I'd like to do better!



What are you getting that are lower noise than TL072?  Those are pretty damned quiet.

I've had occasional issues with those white box film caps; got one or two leaky ones. Leakage = noise in capacitors.  You might want to replace C4, C9 & C19 with tantalum for the same reason.

Gyrators are noise amplifiers, so a lower noise transistor for Q2 would be good.  2N5088, MPSA18, BC549C are all good choices.

J201 was not the best choice for Q1.  Something with higher Vp would offer more headroom and potentially lower noise.  Nobels had the good sense to use a 2N5457 there.

Which segues nicely into...

The Dude is a Nobels ODR-1 with a few _very minor_ component value changes and the SPECTRUM control hard-wired at noon, driving a Rockett 45 Caliber with the GAIN control hardwired to 8:00. This all could have been done with just two dual opamps because IC2.2 does nothing and IC3.2 is abandoned.


----------



## odourboy (Jul 11, 2021)

I had the OPA2134 I mind when I made that remark. I got a few in but never tried them in my Abider build to see if they helped..  Doh!

Great post BTW!


----------



## uranium_jones (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm loving the candy cinnamon poly caps. I wish mine fit on boards that well.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 11, 2021)

Pitone said:


> Hello everyone! I built this as a kit from Musikding, the included 470n C26 is a polyester capacitor and the J201 is a SMD component (don't remember the code) with an adaptor to be mounted as a regular transistor. Beside the noise slightly high, as many of you recalled, I confronted the pedal against an original Dude. The Abider as a distinct mid "honk" that isn't there in the Dude and it's a lot less transparent compared A/B, otherwise seems to be ok. Could be that those two components makes such a difference, it's just the way it is or I might have misplaced something? Thank you!!


Q1 & C26 would not cause that.  I'm guessing a wrong component or two somewhere.  According to some of the posts in Troubleshooting, Musikding has been known to kit incorrect parts.  I have no personal experience with Musikding, I'm just going by other peoples' accounts.  Make sure all of the Rs & Cs match the PedalPCB build docs.


----------



## Pitone (Jul 12, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your reply!
I'll double check for wrong or misplaced components and will report, if unable I'll post some pictures
My first post here, great forum!!


----------



## Pitone (Jul 16, 2021)

I inspected all the components and I only found R100 and R101 16K instead of 15K (probably they were running out of the 15K) and as stated before the C26 is polyester instead of Elecrolytic and the j201 has been replaced by an SMD mounted 62PL. Don't have a J201 on me to test but I tried to replace all JRC4558 with NE5532p and  the Q2 with a BC549C to see if something changed tonally, but no luck.
I have a question for you: When you engage the Abider even with very small amount of Ratio, do you feel a loss in high frequency and a bump in the mid? Deep seems to make things worst...  this pedal does that but the original don't so I'm trying to understand if I did something wrong, The different components make the difference or it's not faithful to the original.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## scheffehcs (Aug 8, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Which segues nicely into...
> 
> The Dude is a Nobels ODR-1 with a few _very minor_ component value changes and the SPECTRUM control hard-wired at noon, driving a Rockett 45 Caliber with the GAIN control hardwired to 8:00. This all could have been done with just two dual opamps because IC2.2 does nothing and IC3.2 is abandoned.


Damn, why you gotta break it down like that, now I don’t even want to build mine, haha. Kidding though, thanks for the good info.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 8, 2021)

The good news is that should we want to mod The Dude, all we have to do is look at the mods for the ODR-1 and the 45 Cal.


----------



## fig (Aug 8, 2021)

His dad had some memorable lines as well...one of my favorites is;

_"By now, I was running low on air."_ -*every *episode of Sea Hunt.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 8, 2021)




----------

